# Optimal Humidity in viv ?



## V.Gage (Aug 11, 2013)

I have 2 vivs, each 36x24x24 but the custom made is 28 high. The larger viv holds 5 tarapotos. Today I noted that the humidity is up t 90% !!!! Is this too high for them? What would the optimal humidity be? The vivs are very plant heavy and I have them set to mist 4 times daily for 3 seconds per mist. The inhabited tank has a 3 inch computer fan running in it, but i,m concerned the humidity may be too high. If it is can someone suggest a way to lower it down to where it should be.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Hope this helps!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/90220-misting-beginners.html

90% is ok but not for extended periods of time.
High humidity long term contributes to lung & bacteria infections, fungal infections & also does not allow the frogs to take advantage of proper evaporative cooling.


----------



## V.Gage (Aug 11, 2013)

I found the cause for the issue ... I replaced my hygrometer with one of those dial types. The one I had in there prior I should have kept in as it was showing about 70... This dial POS is not a bit accurate. Back to the pet shop in a few days to replace with a proper one


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Gamble said:


> Hope this helps!
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/90220-misting-beginners.html
> 
> ...


Sorry to the op but i have a piggyback question. I have a pair of el cope auratus who basically disappear whenever the humidity drops below 90%. Ive heard this morph lives in higher humidity in the wild so they enjoy it a bit wetter. I do keep the humidity in the high 80s low 90s pretty much constantly but the leaf litter and plants dry out very well so there isnt any standing water. Am i still risking the lung and bacterial infections? Could montane/higher humidity morphs/species be an exception to this?


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

The day time humidity in El Cope averages 57%. During the night and over night into the morning it rises to a high of around 90% But drops from 90% at 6am to 57% at noon. 
El Cope is 4000 feet above sea level, and cooler air holds less moisture. In other words less humid


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Scott Richardson said:


> The day time humidity in El Cope averages 57%. During the night and over night into the morning it rises to a high of around 90% But drops from 90% at 6am to 57% at noon.
> El Cope is 4000 feet above sea level, and cooler air holds less moisture. In other words less humid


Hmmm... I wonder why they seem to prefer the high humidity. They are literally ghosts at 80 and below. The moment i mist them they come out and hydrate on plant leaves or below 80% if they are out they are exclusively sitting in a film canister full of water. I may need to check my humidity guage, maybe it is reading too highand they are much lower than i think.


----------



## V.Gage (Aug 11, 2013)

Thats what I found was at cause for me papa. The dial type gauge registers too high. I,m gonna order a proper electronic one


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

I only use the accurite digital thermo/hygrometers. I am beginning to really think they read high. Ive noticed when they read 90% and below there is 0 condensation (i know condensation isnt a good indicator of humidity but it is still a good sign) and my frogs all hide or congregate on the wet wood or in film cans with water. Does anyone have any tips on how to check the accuracy of the hygro? The temps read rather accurately so im just worried about the hygro.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Every hygrometer I've bought has cr##ed out on me. Although I haven't gone for any sure expensive ones. Usually they break cuz the humidity is too high.

I've resorted to the manual check method. If your plants haven't dried out yet, it's still too humid. If it looks dry and you stick your hand in there and it feels humid, then the humidity is ok. If it looks dry and feels dry, it's too dry.


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

put a 1/2 cup of salt and 1/4 cup of water in a cup or small bowl and stir up. It will be like wet sand. put the gage in a gallon zip loc bag and put the cup or bowl in next to it flat on counter. and close the bag. check after about 10 hours. It should read exactly 75%. 
They should be checked when bought and a few times a year


----------



## V.Gage (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks dry, feels humid and I have a good earthy smell.. Gonna try Scotts Salt test


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

V.Gage said:


> Looks dry, feels humid and I have a good earthy smell.. Gonna try Scotts Salt test


That's what you should be aiming for


----------



## V.Gage (Aug 11, 2013)

My meter MUST be one big POS because after running that salt test it says 60%???????????


----------

